# Anubias slowly yellowing



## knownothingfishowner (Feb 22, 2010)

20 Long/8K stock light/Non-CO2

Parameters are excellent and fish are fine. What gives? I was always under the impression Anubias can be grown almost anywhere. They're tied to rocks and the roots have slowly latched on, but the leaves keep yellowing and going transparent. Started adding a few drops of Flourish Iron every 4 or 5 days, but still no luck. 

Yet, a few strands of java moss and java fern roots tied to a rock are taking off quite respectively. 

Filtration: Biomax/Purigen/Floss

Any takers?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Sounds like the anubias are either melting or suffering from deprivation of one of many things they need. Here's my troubleshooting questions:

1. How long have they been in the tank? If the anubias are new, sometimes plant growers will grow the plants partially or wholly out of water, in which case the leaves that have grown in air will suffocate, turn yellow, go transparent, and "melt", so to speak. Doesn't mean the plant is dying, just means it's adapting itself to its new underwater environment.

2. What are you using for substrate (gravel)? If it's not plant-specific gravel, you might be depriving the anubias` root systems of vital nutrients. If this is the case, invest in some root fertilization tablets and stick them in the gravel near the base of the plants. Give those guys some loves!

3. The anubias might be light-deprived, but that is the least-likely case. Check the power wattage rating on your light fixture and consider investing in some plant-specific light bulbs that max out or come close to maxing out the power wattage rating on the fixture.

The other possible problems are lack of proper nutrients from the water (which I highly doubt, seeing as how you dose liquid ferts and I'm guessing keep up on your partial water changes) and lack of CO2 (which if you have fish in there and some sort of tank surface agitation like an HOB filter or bubbles is a non-issue).

Hope this helps! And if I'm wrong on any account, I'm sure the other guys will chime in and set me arights.


----------

